# "Chase" season order reduced; moved opposite American Idol



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If you have become attached to "Chase" you'll be unhappy to learn this report:


> NBC has reduced the order of Jerry Bruckheimer's action drama from 22 episodes to 18.
> 
> The Warner Bros-produced series is currently slated for a midseason run starting Jan. 12, moving from Mondays at 10 p.m. to Wednesdays at 9 p.m. (where it will be introduced to the joy of competing against two-hour American Idol performance shows).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*KOD* - Kiss of Death.

Shame...had some promise as a series.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm a few episodes behind, I'll watch it when I'm caught up on everything else. It's OK but I won't really miss it if it goes away.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

klang said:


> I'm a few episodes behind, I'll watch it when I'm caught up on everything else. It's OK but I won't really miss it if it goes away.


No guarantee it's going anywhere...but replacing it on the schedule against AI is certainly not going to help ratings (which tends to drive advertising and other related survival considerations).


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I was recording Chase but never watched an episode waiting to see if this happened. I guess I'll just delete Chase now. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> I was recording Chase but never watched an episode waiting to see if this happened. I guess I'll just delete Chase now. :lol:


!rolling


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

klang said:


> I'm a few episodes behind, I'll watch it when I'm caught up on everything else. It's OK but I won't really miss it if it goes away.


+1. It's just another formula crime fighters' series. For me, it's something to watch on Monday nights now that Horatio has been relocated. :grin:


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I have been watching the show and the characters have been developing nicely but it is not real important to watch every episode because there is not an ongoing plot. Worth watching even if it is canceled.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

lwilli201 said:


> I have been watching the show and the characters have been developing nicely but it is not real important to watch every episode because there is not an ongoing plot. Worth watching even if it is canceled.


From the 3 episodes I watched...it actually was quite good, and the casting was equally well done.

Not sure why they are making the move.


----------



## Colorado Guy (Dec 29, 2008)

It's on opposite "Hawaii Five-O" and "Castle". too much competition!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Had all of these recorded and finally got around to watching all of them over the last 2 weeks. Was pretty good, but I wish I would have found this out two weeks ago.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

_Chase_ must have a massive lead in the _body count_ category. Think two kill in one show was the lowest total.

Bet they still win with the reduction of episodes.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From a ratings standpoint, I can't figure this move unless the goal is to save "L&O: SVU" from the impact of "AI".

As near as I can tell right now, on Wednesday at 9 pm "Chase" will be against the consistently solid ratings of the CBS crime procedural "Criminal Minds" and the popular ABC sitcom "Modern Family" plus Fox's "Human Target" (for one month) and then "American Idol."

They're moving "L&O: SVU" to 10 pm on Wednesdays in January and "L&O:LA" will return at 10 pm on Tuesdays on February 8.

You have to marvel at this NBC press release:


> The new action-filled drama "The Cape" will premiere with a two-hour episode on Sunday, January 9 (9-11 p.m. ET). An encore broadcast of the two-hour episode airs Monday, January 10 (9-11 p.m. ET) with new episodes starting in its regular time period on January 17 (9-10 p.m. ET). The highly buzzed-about drama "The Event" returns with a two-hour edition on Monday, February 28 (9-11 p.m. ET) and begins airing in its regular 9-10 p.m. (ET) time slot on March 7. The new drama "Harry's Law" debuts at 10-11 p.m. (ET) starting on January 17. "Parenthood" will return on January 4 with new episodes in its current time period (Tuesdays, 10-11 p.m. ET) and will move to Mondays on March 7 at 10-11 p.m. (ET) with original episodes to complete its second season.


Apparently NBC's new strategy is "the mysterious roving series" - you guess what night and time the show you want to see will be on and hope it wasn't yesterday.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I really like this show already. Not the best ever but definately good.


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

My wife likes Chase, but the plots holes are sometimes just too much. The guy who kidnapped the girl (who was in love with him) takes out a guy in the convenience store bathroom and drives away in his car. No one sees this and the Marshals are all stumped as what to do. HOW ABOUT CHECK THE SURVEILLANCE TAPE! The store and every pump are likely recorded!!!! I hate it when a halfway decent show or in this case episode goes totally off the rails and loses me because of stupidity. I can suspend belief to an extent, but Chase has just had some ridiculous issues.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

BenJF3 said:


> My wife likes Chase, but the plots holes are sometimes just too much. The guy who kidnapped the girl (who was in love with him) takes out a guy in the convenience store bathroom and drives away in his car. No one sees this and the Marshals are all stumped as what to do. HOW ABOUT CHECK THE SURVEILLANCE TAPE! The store and every pump are likely recorded!!!! I hate it when a halfway decent show or in this case episode goes totally off the rails and *loses me because of stupidity*. I can suspend belief to an extent, but Chase has just had some ridiculous issues.


Every episode seem to have the marshals following a trail of death bodies. As far as I can tell, that's the sole plot.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't know what is up now with Bruckheimer (Chase, The Whole Truth) and JJ Abrams (Undercovers). These had attractive stars and big budgets but lackluster writing. As Drucifer said it looks like they are going to use one script for the whole season of Chase. Though I guess it worked for the CSI franchise.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The premises of both "Chase" and "The Whole Truth" had promise. The productions seemed promising. But economics tend to get in the way.

When you look at what can be done on cable channels - for instance "In Plain Sight" on USA - it's not hard to understand the stress.

The cable channels pay a fixed amount to be carried on the cable and satellite systems. The cable channels are not locked into one night and time for "live+same day" viewers. So "In Plain Sight" has pulled from 2-to-4 million viewers on the episode premier night with two showing times, plus with additional showings during the week, USA offers advertisers an average 5.2 million live + multiple same days viewers, 1.8 million in them in the adults 18-49 demographic. "In Plain Sight" is considered a success.

NBC shows are delivered through NBC affiliate local stations and revenue sharing eats into what the network receives. The affiliates blame their crappy 11 pm news shows low ratings on the poor 10 pm network show lead in. With "Chase" on NBC, anything less than 7 million on the episode premier night raises yellow flags and that's where its at. It's ratings for 10 pm haven't been at the red flag level - below Prime Time Leno, yet. I don't see a huge budget here. That's why not leaving it in place puzzles me.

Shareholders, affiliate station owners, and advertisers are aware that on Monday, November 29, "Chase" delivered a disappointing 6.1 million viewers, 1.6/4 demo while a _rerun_ on CBS of "Hawaii Five-O" delivered 7.4 million viewers, 1.8/5 demo.

On the other hand, last Thursday "Burn Notice" on USA had 3.7 million viewers, 1.2/4 demo.

The figures reported to GE shareholders seems to indicate that USA is a profit star and NBC is a profit black hole.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

phrelin said:


> The affiliates blame their crappy 11 pm news shows low ratings on the poor 10 pm network show lead in.


I wonder how many viewers the 11pm news loses to the pillow? When we moved west in '78 I was used to watching news at 10 and bed at 10:30 or so. In Orange County I had to leave the house an hour earlier than I was used to in Houston so I never watched 11 pm news. And a 10 pm program had to be really good. And then we got our first VCR in early '82. Went to bed early and watched my stuff the next day. Time shifting for the last 29 years


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

olguy said:


> I wonder how many viewers the 11pm news loses to the pillow? When we moved west in '78 I was used to watching news at 10 and bed at 10:30 or so. In Orange County I had to leave the house an hour earlier than I was used to in Houston so I never watched 11 pm news. And a 10 pm program had to be really good. And then we got our first VCR in early '82. Went to bed early and watched my stuff the next day. Time shifting for the last 29 years


That's a good point. Fox affiliates run their news from 10-11 pm. And our CBS-owned CBS affiliate runs news from 10-11 pm on The CW affiliate also CBS-owned. They both seem to have adequate advertising.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

No the show's "hook" is Boots doing near James Bond like stunts and fight scenes.

It is a completely disposable show that with a DVR is worth having to fill voids but I would not schedule my viewing around this series nor miss it when gone.

Don "it's formula entertainment" Bolton



Drucifer said:


> Every episode seem to have the marshals following a trail of death bodies. As far as I can tell, that's the sole plot.


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok, Chase is now dead to me. I just watched this past weeks episode and it was insane ridiculous. 

1) The escape was totally bogus because NO deputy would be allowed to transport a suspect into the cage while armed. So from the get go it bunk

2) They would have know about the girlfriend well before the accomplice was murdered simply by checking the visitor log

3) The fight at the end never should have happened. The suspect would have been shot - game over.

As I said before, I'm willing to forgive some stretching for dramas sake, but this show is just ignoring things completely. I like the cast, but the stories are just out of hand.

I like how they still make everyone think prisons have the glass phone booths and the guard carry gun.... sigh


----------



## sorentodd45 (May 12, 2009)

I do believe the show is now history. After the two-part "Narco" episode, all of the originally scheduled February eps have been replaced with additional eps of Minute To Win It.

According to epguides, 13 eps of Chase have aired. The ratings have sucked, so it's highly doubtful those last 5 ever see air time.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Gave up on it after about episode 4.... Figured it would go this way


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Saw that the other day, Minute To Win It, scored double the ratings of Chase. :shrug:

I'll watch the last 5 if they ever show them.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I liked the action, but they really were just too unbelievable week after week. Somehow, you just could not suspend disbelief for that show. And part of it I think was that the things Annie did just would not be done by a normal female law enforcement officer. She would have had her ass kicked so many times.

Actually, it reminded me of Walker, Texas Ranger. Show up to where the bad guys are and even though there are cops there with guns and in a public place - everyone charges the cops and attacks them. Ridiculous. Same with Chase. Those things just would not happen!


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Chase will be returning Saturday April 23.

Link


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

klang said:


> Chase will be returning Saturday April 23.
> 
> Link


What's the body count for the season so far for this cop show? 50? 60?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Drucifer said:


> What's the body for the season so far for this cop show? 50? 60?


I assume you mean body count? I'm guessing more then that, the trip to Mexico was expensive. Funny, I live in Houston, never read about all this stuff going on.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

klang said:


> Funny, I live in Houston, never read about all this stuff going on.


If they told you, they would have to kill you. 

The series seems to be "In Plain Sight" with more guns anyways. I realize that there are no new ideas - everything is a reinterpretation, combination or a rip off. I enjoyed Chase because IPS was not available.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

klang said:


> Chase will be returning Saturday April 23.
> 
> Link


I liked Chase with the hot Kelli Giddish and left it on the DVR and saw about the time klang posted that it will finish out their left 5 episodes that were in the can. Yeah, I know that Saturday night certainly wont do it any justice but knowing that a couple cast members are already involved with upcoming series wont stop me from watching later during the week to get my fill of Miss Giddish, whom I first saw on the short lived 'Past Life.'


----------

